# LOTS of wood moving in OBJ!



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

Over the last 3 nights many new wood placements have popped up.
-Beaver dam is no more. The whole dam is not completely gone but it left a mini cherry bomb type move against the lower wall with pungi stix everywhere. Not good.
-The very last slide has wood from the river right bank all the way across the bottom backed up by the eddy. Probably everything from beaver dam. One log could be taken out and the left wall line will probably open up.
-There is unfortunate placement in the long slide above the 25'er. This is the slide directly below the s-turn 10 footer. It is a pungi sticking out of an eddy right in the middle of the money line. Look for it. 
-Ankle breaker has a complete blockage of the whole runout.

Most of the upper half is good to go and Large! New wood is moving constantly. Be Heads up. It will take work to get the bottom slides going again. I will post some pics tonight for all to see. 
Be safe, Johnny


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey Johnny,

Any chance your still in CB? I'm there tonight thru Sunday and will be watching the wood for sure. Lets paddle if your around.

Josh


----------

